# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  χειροποιητος σταθμος αποκολλησης

## Modfi Electronics

Γεια σας κοινοτητα χτες ειδα ενα ωραιο project στο ιντερνετ και ειπα γιατι οχι ετσι και αλλιως τα περισσοτερα τα ειχα οποτε λεω σιγα θα δωσω εκει ανα 8ευρο και κατι εγινε  :Biggrin:  Ετοιμο λοιπον. Περιμενω της γνωμες σας... Το εχω ανεβαση στο προφιλ μου στο Instructables!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Home...dering-staton/

----------


## draco1

Καλό φαίνεται θα είναι αποτελεσματικό; σκέφτεται να το κάνεις;  :Smile: 

Αν το κάνεις θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις;

----------


## Modfi Electronics

φιλε μου βλακεια ειναι , δηλαδη το συστημα απορροφησης ειναι για τα σκουπιδια...
Σκετο σαν απορροφητικο με την τρομπα δουλευει παρα πολλη καλα και θα το προτεινω αλλα με την πατεντα το ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΕΡΑΚΙ ποτεε!
Εψαξα για Vacuum pump αλλα η τιμες που βρικα εδω ητανε απογοητευτικες.
Διευκρίνισή το Project το εχω φτιαξει και το δειχνω ετοιμο στης φωτογραφιες...

----------


## s12original

> φιλε μου βλακεια ειναι , δηλαδη το συστημα απορροφησης ειναι για τα σκουπιδια...
> Σκετο σαν απορροφητικο με την τρομπα δουλευει παρα πολλη καλα και θα το προτεινω αλλα με την πατεντα το ΚΟΜΠΡΕΣΕΡΑΚΙ ποτεε!
> Εψαξα για Vacuum pump αλλα η τιμες που βρικα εδω ητανε απογοητευτικες.
> Διευκρίνισή το Project το εχω φτιαξει και το δειχνω ετοιμο στης φωτογραφιες...







Φίλε μου το κομπρεσεράκι για να δουλέψει χρειάζεται αλλαγή στην τρόμπα του . Κάτι γυρνάς ανάποδα και αντι να πρεσάρει ...... κάνει κενό . Υπάρχει και αντίστοιχο βίντεο στο youtube αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο για να βρω το link . Κάνε μια αναζήτηση και θα το βρείς .

Για τις απογοητευτικές τιμές σε vacuum pump δες το παρακάτω link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310770752385...84.m1438.l2649

και σε σειρά βάλε και ένα φίλτρο σαν αυτό http://www.ebay.com/itm/181229004734...84.m1438.l2649 . 

Η αντλία κενού στο link έχει ικανότητα αναρόφησης 80Kpa δηλαδή 600mmHg , όσο έχουν και τα ετοιμα εμπορικά απο-κολιτηρια , με κόστος περίπου 20 γιουρια . Αν το δοκιμάσεις και σου κάνει δουλειά , τότε κάνε τον κόπο και ανεβασε το σαν κατασκευη με λεπτομέριες γιατι το project με ενδιαφέρει και εμένα .

----------


## SeAfasia

εμένα μου αρέσει γιατί είναι μια καλή προσπάθεια με λίγα υλικά ΠΟΛΥ ΜΥΑΛΟ.......




> Γεια σας κοινοτητα χτες ειδα ενα ωραιο project στο ιντερνετ και ειπα γιατι οχι ετσι και αλλιως τα περισσοτερα τα ειχα οποτε λεω σιγα θα δωσω εκει ανα 8ευρο και κατι εγινε  Ετοιμο λοιπον. Περιμενω της γνωμες σας... Το εχω ανεβαση στο προφιλ μου στο Instructables!
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Home...dering-staton/

----------


## Modfi Electronics

Φιλε μου αυτο που λες το εχω κανει εχω βαλει αν δεις αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα πανω απο το κομπρεσερακι αλλα 3 βασικα μειονεκτηματα της τρομπας, κανει ΠΟΛΛΗ θορυβο χρειαζεται τροφοδοσια ικανη να το εκκίνησή και να το δουλεψη δηλαδη 12 βολτ και πάνω κατω 4,5 αμπερ αλλα και οτι η αντεπιστοφη που εχω βαλη μολις το εμβολο κανει μια πληρη διαδρομη στο ενεβασμα δεν μπορει να κλείσει εγκαιρα την βαλβιδα με αποτέλεσμά να βγαζει ενα ποσο αερα και πιστεψε με δεν ειναι λιγο τα κανει ολα χαλια ειδικα σε κατι IC's τα κανει μεσα στης μπαλιτσες απο καλαϊ..

Φιλε K_S_1969  σε ευχαριστο για τα καλα σου λογια  :Smile:

----------


## tasos987

Αυτο που θα ειχα να σου προτεινω σαν φτηνη λυση εναι:

α) Για αντλια κενου μια αντλια σεντινων απο ναυτιλιακα ειδη 

β)Για χρηση του κομπρεσερ με ενα σωληνα pitot (πχ τζιφαρι - πιστολι βαφης)  
Αν εχεις χρονο και διαθεση πειραματιζεσαι και μας ενημερωνεις :Rolleyes:

----------


## Modfi Electronics

Εκανα αναζητηση την αντλια που μου εθεσες αλλα αυτες ειναι περιστροφικες,ειναι ακριβες γύρω στα 30 και αν δεν εχουν νερο δεν εχουν δυνατοτητα αναρροφησης χρειαζόμαστε αντλια κενου με διαφραγμα η με εμβολο...Χρονος και διαθεση υπαρχει λευτα δεν υπαρχουν!! :Sad:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## s12original

> Φιλε μου αυτο που λες το εχω κανει εχω βαλει αν δεις αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα πανω απο το κομπρεσερακι αλλα 3 βασικα μειονεκτηματα της τρομπας, κανει ΠΟΛΛΗ θορυβο χρειαζεται τροφοδοσια ικανη να το εκκίνησή και να το δουλεψη δηλαδη 12 βολτ και πάνω κατω 4,5 αμπερ αλλα και οτι η αντεπιστοφη που εχω βαλη μολις το εμβολο κανει μια πληρη διαδρομη στο ενεβασμα δεν μπορει να κλείσει εγκαιρα την βαλβιδα με αποτέλεσμά να βγαζει ενα ποσο αερα και πιστεψε με δεν ειναι λιγο τα κανει ολα χαλια ειδικα σε κατι IC's τα κανει μεσα στης μπαλιτσες απο καλαϊ..
> 
> Φιλε K_S_1969  σε ευχαριστο για τα καλα σου λογια






Φίλε Modfi Electronics

Αν κατάλαβα καλά , έχεις ήδη αντιστρέψει την λειτουργεία του κομπρεσερ . Πόσα volt και πόσα ampere θέλει το κομπρεσερ για να δουλέψει ?  Γιατί είναι πρόβλημα η τροφοδοσία μια αντλίας φτιαγμένης ειδικά για την δουλειά αυτή , απο τη στιγμή που (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και το κομπρεσερ δουλεύει με 12V ?  Με ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό απο PC έχεις αρκετό ρευμα στα 12V DC . Οσο για τον θόρυβο , πιθανον να είναι απο τις περισότερες στροφές που έχει αυτή  η αντλία απο το κομπρεσέρ , άλωστε και τα ετοιμα εμπορικά απο-κολιτηρια τις αντλίες τις στηριζουν πάνω σε ελαστικές βάσεις και μέσα δε κουτί για να κόψουν τον θόρυβο .  
Για την αντεπίστροφη δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι χρείάζεται , αλλά αν πραγματικά χρειάζεται τότε πρέπει   α) να μην είναι ελατωματική , αλλιώς τι αντεπίστροφη είναι ? και    β) ίσως να πρέπει να αλλάξει θέση , να απομακρυνθεί απο την αντλία και να πάει αμέσως μετά το φίλτρο για τις λιωμένες κολλησεις , δηλαδή κοντά στο σημείο αναρόφησης ωστε το μήκος της σωλήνας να έχει το ρόλο του buffer .

Με την πολύ καλή ιδέα σου για αυτή την κατασκευή με έβαλες στην ........... μπρίζα να σκεπτώμαι διάφορες πατέντες , αλλά δυστυχώς δεν παίζουν φράγκα  αυτήν την εποχή για να πειραματιστώ και εγώ . Αν το προχωρήσεις το project σε παρακαλώ να μας κρατάς ενήμερους για τις αλλαγές - βελτιώσεις που κάνεις .

----------


## mtzag

μπορεις να εξηγησεις σε παρακαλω πως γινετε αυτο με το κομπρεσερ και τον σωλημα pitot ?

----------


## tasos987

Οπως λειτουργει ενα πιστολι βαφης , η ενα τζιφαρι , η μια αμμοβολη .

----------


## mtzag

πως λειτουργει μπορεις να το περιγραψεις απλα ?

----------


## tasos987

http://www.chemeng.ntua.gr/courses/s...Shmeiwseis.pdf

Σελιδα 21 & 23  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Modfi Electronics

Να τα παρουμε ενα ενα...Τραβαει γύρο στα 11 με 12 αμπερ για να ξεκινήσει και μετα γύρο στα 4-4,5 για να δουλευη συνεχόμενα!!Κανει γενικα θορυβο και δεν εχει σχεση με κανενα σταθμο αποκολλησης απο θεμα ηχου.. :Huh: Αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα ειχε ηδη αλλα την χαλασα ο βλακας :Rolleyes:  και ετσι χρειαζεται  να μπει μια οπως και δήποτε!!!Το οτι ειναι ελατοματικη οχι δεν ειναι απλα δεν ειναι τοσο ''γρηγορη'' οσο θα επρεπε.Αμα της αλλαξης θεση και την πας πιο πισω ειναι χειροτερα γιατι οταν το εμβολο ανεβαινει μεχρι να σπρωξει τον αερα να κλιση την βαλβιδα περναει ενα χρονικο διαστιμα οπως το δοκιμασα οσο πιο κοντα ειναι τοσο το καλυτερο... το οτι θελει φιλτρο εξηπακουεται απλα ετσι για 1-2 αποκόλλησις δεν εβαλα...
χαχαχαχα κιτα να δεις εγω το αποκολλητικο μονο του το βρικα με 8 ευροπουλα  :Biggrin: απο ενα μαγαζι εδω κοντα μου τωρα το χρησιμοποιώ ετσι με την δικια του τρομπα και ειναι μπορώ να πω κατι πολλη καλο ειδικα που με γλιτώνει να ''παιζω'' με την αλλη την μουφα την τρομπιτσα ... :Tongue2:

----------


## s12original

> Να τα παρουμε ενα ενα...Τραβαει γύρο στα 11 με 12 αμπερ για να ξεκινήσει και μετα γύρο στα 4-4,5 για να δουλευη συνεχόμενα!!Κανει γενικα θορυβο και δεν εχει σχεση με κανενα σταθμο αποκολλησης απο θεμα ηχου..Αντεπιστροφη βαλβιδα ειχε ηδη αλλα την χαλασα ο βλακας και ετσι χρειαζεται  να μπει μια οπως και δήποτε!!!Το οτι ειναι ελατοματικη οχι δεν ειναι απλα δεν ειναι τοσο ''γρηγορη'' οσο θα επρεπε.Αμα της αλλαξης θεση και την πας πιο πισω ειναι χειροτερα γιατι οταν το εμβολο ανεβαινει μεχρι να σπρωξει τον αερα να κλιση την βαλβιδα περναει ενα χρονικο διαστιμα οπως το δοκιμασα οσο πιο κοντα ειναι τοσο το καλυτερο... το οτι θελει φιλτρο εξηπακουεται απλα ετσι για 1-2 αποκόλλησις δεν εβαλα...
> χαχαχαχα κιτα να δεις εγω το αποκολλητικο μονο του το βρικα με 8 ευροπουλα απο ενα μαγαζι εδω κοντα μου τωρα το χρησιμοποιώ ετσι με την δικια του τρομπα και ειναι μπορώ να πω κατι πολλη καλο ειδικα που με γλιτώνει να ''παιζω'' με την αλλη την μουφα την τρομπιτσα ...







Φίλε μου δες τα παρακάτω link . 



1.   http://sablewolfsden.blogspot.gr/2013/11/diy-desoldering-station-for-under-70_11.html

2.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKHHqO1PDiU

3.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBI2s2clTQA

4.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHd8mWvTu4Y




Στο πρώτο link είναι μια αντίστοιχη κατασκεύη με διαφορά ότι έχει άλλο τύπο απο-κολλητηριού και δεν έχει αντεπίστροφη αλλά μόνο φίλτρα . Ακόμα έχει αντλία κενού σαν αυτή που πρότεινα σε προηγούμενο post (#4) και αντί για το μικροδιακόπτη έχει ποδοδιακόπτη . Στο δεύτερο και το τρίτο είναι δοκιμές της κατασκεύης (ικανοποιητικές κατ' εμε) . Δεν έχω στα χέρια μου απο-κολλητήρι σαν το δικό σου αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι η ίδια (περίπου) υλοποίηση με μοναδική ουσιαστική διαφορά την αντλία . Στο τέταρτο link πάλι αντίστοιχη κατασκεύη με ρύθμιση ισχύος (μέσω dimer φωτισμού) , τροφοδοσία 12V DC απο μετασχηματιστή για τα μεγάλα ρευματα εκκίνησης και ........ άγνωστη αντλία . Και αυτή μιάζει να δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά . Νομίζω ότι στην πολύ ωραία ιδέα που είχες το μόνο που λείπει για να γίνει super είναι ο κατάληλλος τύπος αντλίας .

----------


## Modfi Electronics

> Στο πρώτο link είναι μια αντίστοιχη κατασκεύη με διαφορά ότι έχει άλλο τύπο απο-κολλητηριού και δεν έχει αντεπίστροφη αλλά μόνο φίλτρα . Ακόμα έχει αντλία κενού σαν αυτή που πρότεινα σε προηγούμενο post (#4) και αντί για το μικροδιακόπτη έχει ποδοδιακόπτη . Στο δεύτερο και το τρίτο είναι δοκιμές της κατασκεύης (ικανοποιητικές κατ' εμε) . Δεν έχω στα χέρια μου απο-κολλητήρι σαν το δικό σου αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι η ίδια (περίπου) υλοποίηση με μοναδική ουσιαστική διαφορά την αντλία . Στο τέταρτο link πάλι αντίστοιχη κατασκεύη με ρύθμιση ισχύος (μέσω dimer φωτισμού) , τροφοδοσία 12V DC απο μετασχηματιστή για τα μεγάλα ρευματα εκκίνησης και ........ άγνωστη αντλία . Και αυτή μιάζει να δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά . Νομίζω ότι στην πολύ ωραία ιδέα που είχες το μόνο που λείπει για να γίνει super είναι ο κατάληλλος τύπος αντλίας .



καλησπερα φιλε μου :Rolleyes: 
Το εχω δη αυτο που μου εστειλες όντως το μονο που λειπει απο την κατασκευη που εχω φτιαξη εγω ειναι ι σωστη αντλια και οχι η μαλακιες με τα κομπρεσερακια... :Lol: Στο project που μου εστιλες δεν εχει βαλει αντεπιστροφη επειδη κατα πρώτον ειναι vaccum pump εξου και το τσουτσουνακι της εισαγωγής και κατα δευτερων η βαλβιδα που εχει στο εσωτερικο δουλευει ενω στο δικο μου την ειχα χαλαση (δεν θυμαμαι αν το ειχα αναφερη) και αναγκαστικα να βαλω μια εγω. Ναι η κατασκευη ειναι πολλη παρομια απλα το κολλητηρι κοστιζει λιγο περισσοτερο το συγκεκριμένο :Cool: .

----------


## s12original

Φίλε Modfi Electronics

Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις . 

1.  Τα σωληνάκια στο κύκλωμα αναρόφησης είναι σιλικόνης ή PVC και τι διάμετρο έχουν (εσωτερική και εξωτερική) ?
2.  Πως "πιάνει" το σωληνάκι πάνω στην τρόμπα του κολλητηριού ? (στις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται)

----------


## Modfi Electronics

> Φίλε Modfi Electronics
> 
> Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις . 
> 
> 1.  Τα σωληνάκια στο κύκλωμα αναρόφησης είναι σιλικόνης ή PVC και τι διάμετρο έχουν (εσωτερική και εξωτερική) ?
> 2.  Πως "πιάνει" το σωληνάκι πάνω στην τρόμπα του κολλητηριού ? (στις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται)



Αποτι βλεπω σε ενδιαφερη για τα καλα το θεμα  :Rolleyes: 

Λοιπων  τα σωληνακια ειναι απο pet shop  :Biggrin: σιλικονης στα 6μμ εξωτερικη 3,5μμ εσωτερικη διαμετρο .
Το σωληνακι κατα περιεργο τροπο μπενει ακριβώς εκει που ειναι το σιδερακι της τρομπας. Σφινονη μεσα εκει, χωρις να χαλασουμαι και το αρχικο οπότε ανα πασα στιγμη απλα βγαζουμαι το σωληνακι και βαζουμε την τρομπα με το ελατηριο... :Biggrin: 

Πιστευω να γινομαι κατανοητός γιατι η δυσλεξια δεν βοηθά την κατασταση    :Lol:

----------

